# Was ist mit dem Forenticker los?



## Mykeeper (4. Dezember 2009)

Nabend zusammen,

Ich glaube, ihr habt es auch schon alle gesehen, ich weiß nicht, ob der Forenticker kaputt ist oder ob es jetzt so bleiben soll, mir gefällt es zumindest ganz und gar nicht...

Seit heute ist nämlich (zumindest bei mir) folgende Situation zu beobachten:
Es werden *3 *WoW-Beiträge und jeweils 1mal RoM, Aion und STO angezeigt, wo sind denn da bitte HdRO und WAR geblieben?

Ist nur ein Fehler im System oder soll das nun eine "innovative" neue Überarbeitung sein... Wir hatten schöne Diskussionen im HdRO Forum und das Spiel wird jetzt von euch so unter das Bett gekehrt?!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was haltet ihr davon? Eine offizielle Stellungnahme wäre auch nicht schlecht. 

Mykeeper


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich hoffe auf einen Fehler, fürchte aber die Absicht dahinter...


----------



## franzmann (5. Dezember 2009)

Sers,

Buffed=WoW sei froh das da noch 3 andere da sind als wow 



mfg


----------



## Event Horizon (5. Dezember 2009)

ich hoffe auch das es wieder geändert . wow is ja gut und schön aber so bringt der forenticker nicht wirklich was wenn alles nur vom wow forenteil im ticker steht .


----------



## simoni (5. Dezember 2009)

Wenn das Absicht ist..dann Glückwunsch so verscheucht ihr auch noch die letzten nicht WoW-ler.


----------



## Lethos (5. Dezember 2009)

Das ist nicht gut... gibt es auch bitte mal ein Statement seitens Buffed.de?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (5. Dezember 2009)

Also wenn das so gewollt ist, hat Buffed für einen WAR-Spieler eigentlich den Reiz zur Gänze verloren.

Nicht dass ein Forenticker alleine so ausschlaggebend wäre, aber wenn man sich das so ansieht, dann kennt man seinen Platz.

Nicht nur, dass ohnehin kaum mehr News zu WAR kommen, nein, die News sind dann gerne auch mal schlecht recherchiert. Obwohl es durchaus was zu berichten gäbe - Patchnotes 1.3.3 kamen erst kürzlich raus und nen Producers Letter von Jeff Skalski gabs auch. Nicht ein Wort dazu in den News...aber hauptsache ich weiß welche WoW-Machinimas ich mir über die Feiertage ansehen kann. 

Aber seien wir uns ehrlich: Wer nicht WoW spielt, schaut doch nur mehr aus Gewohnheit hierher (auch meine Wenigkeit).


----------



## Kontext (5. Dezember 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Aber seien wir uns ehrlich: Wer nicht WoW spielt, schaut doch nur mehr aus Gewohnheit hierher (auch meine Wenigkeit).



Ja, zum Beispiel wegen der Anfangsgags aus der buffed-Show... ähm... hupps!
(Jaja, ich weiß das ist unfair - aber trotzdem! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ich tippe auch mal auf Bug, würde aber trotzdem gerne mal ein Statement von buffed bekommen.
Die Tatsache, dass weiterhin News kommen lässt ja vermuten, dass die noch irgendwo da draußen sind. Wenn ihnen das bis jetzt nicht aufgefallen ist... dann aber gute Nacht.

*Sollte* es tatsächlich so sein, dass dies jetzt das neue Gesicht des Foren-Tickers ist, werde ich (als WoW-Spieler) mich nach einer anderen MMO-Seite umsehen.

LG
Kontext


----------



## Tikume (5. Dezember 2009)

Dass nicht jedes Forum drin sein kann, darauf seid ihr aber schon gekommen? Mal abgesehn davon dass jemand, den das Forum interessiert, kaum dadrauf schaut.


----------



## Ilunadin (5. Dezember 2009)

Muss sagen ich finds auch ziemlich bescheiden.Zu meiner Anfangszeit auf "buffed" war das zwar auch so,aber mit dem feinen Unterschied,dass es zu dem Zeitpunkt eben keine wirklichen "Hauptspiele"(andere MMO's -auch gute-gab es ja zu Haufe).Ich fands schon scheiße,dass das AoC-Forum(obwohl ich zu dem Zeitpunkt nichtmal AoC gespielt habe) aus dem Ticker verbannt wurde und stattdessen "Shakes & Fidget" und "RoM" (Also ein Totes und noch toteres Forum) reinkamen.
Jetzt kam dann auch noch eine Umfrage:"Über welche Spiele möchtet ihr gerne lesen" und in den Kommentaren war deutlich rauszulesen,dass selbst WoW-Spieler langsam genug von den "News" haben.
Am nächsten Tag logge ich ein und sehe 3x WoW im Ticker, 1x RoM (Wo sich die Themen im Ticker alle 3 Wochen mal ändern),1x Aion (ist ja derzeit beliebt und aktiv) und 1x STO ( das zwar aktiv ist,aber ich bei den News zu 99% aller Fälle nix davon sehe). WAR und HdRO spurlos verschwunden..Trotz aktivitäten.

Da stellt sich die Frage: Was ist buffed mittlerweile für ein Forum für Onlinespiele geworden? Warum begründet ihr alles mit " Ja sorry,aber World of Warcraft ist halt der Primus und deshalb gibts halt dementsprechend Pulver"? 

Also sollte es tatsächlich absichtlich gewesen sein,bin ich enttäuscht.


/edit: Tikume,du hast zwar recht damit,dass man nicht jedes Forum reinpacken kann und auch garantiert nicht jeder hinschaut,aber  3x WoW rechtfertigt das definitiv nicht!


----------



## Wolfner (5. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dass nicht jedes Forum drin sein kann, darauf seid ihr aber schon gekommen?



Deswegen schneidet man aber nicht 2 Foren aus dem Forenticker um die Anzahl der WoW-Threads im Ticker auf 3 zu erhöhen, oder?

Das ist ein bisschen so wie wenn ein dicker Europäer nach Afrika fährt, einem hungrigen Kind das Essen stibitzt und sagt "Dass nicht jeder was zu Essen haben kann, darauf seid ihr aber schon gekommen?" ^^


----------



## Brummbör (5. Dezember 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Deswegen schneidet man aber nicht 2 Foren aus dem Forenticker um die Anzahl der WoW-Threads im Ticker auf 3 zu erhöhen, oder?
> 
> Das ist ein bisschen so wie wenn ein dicker Europäer nach Afrika fährt, einem hungrigen Kind das Essen stibitzt und sagt "Dass nicht jeder was zu Essen haben kann, darauf seid ihr aber schon gekommen?" ^^



geht man nach der anzahl spieler und damit wohl auch besuchern im forum kann man die buffed entscheidung schon verstehen. warum einem spiel mit 10k deutschen spielern die gleiche aufmerksamkeit schenken wie einem mit 100k? die jungs und mädels wollen geld verdienen durch werbung und da zieht halt wow mehr als der rest zusammen.


----------



## Ilunadin (5. Dezember 2009)

Brummbör schrieb:


> geht man nach der anzahl spieler und damit wohl auch besuchern im forum kann man die buffed entscheidung schon verstehen. warum einem spiel mit 10k deutschen spielern die gleiche aufmerksamkeit schenken wie einem mit 100k? die jungs und mädels wollen geld verdienen durch werbung und da zieht halt wow mehr als der rest zusammen.



Mag sein,dann darf man sich aber nicht Portal für Online-Spiele schimpfen.


----------



## Oníshanu (5. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dass nicht jedes Forum drin sein kann, darauf seid ihr aber schon gekommen? Mal abgesehn davon dass jemand, den das Forum interessiert, kaum dadrauf schaut.



Senseless..

Ich finde so eine Aktion überhaupt nicht gerechtfertigt.Ich meine es gibt genug andere Leute,die gerne etwas mehr über ihre Spiele erfahren mächten..gut wird kaum mehr was darüber berichtet;ich sag jetzt mal Warhammer AOC oder Herr der Ringe.Dementsprechend ist es nur logisch,das größeres Interesse in den Foren besteht um sich untereinander auszutauschen(also genau der Sinn eines Forums).Jedoch wird dies nun alles unter dem Machtwort WoW begraben was für mich überhaupt nicht verständlich ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dwarim (5. Dezember 2009)

-> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=134366


----------



## Tikume (5. Dezember 2009)

Objektivität = 0. Hier geht es doch nur darum: "Mein Spiel ist das beste und es muss ganz viel darüber gebracht werden."
Das war zu Zeiten von Amiga vs Atari schon langweilig.

Und wenn ihr News zu eurem Spiel vermisst: Nutzt die Usernews.


----------



## Dwarim (5. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Objektivität = 0. Hier geht es doch nur darum: "Mein Spiel ist das beste und es muss ganz viel darüber gebracht werden."
> Das war zu Zeiten von Amiga vs Atari schon langweilig.
> 
> Und wenn ihr News zu eurem Spiel vermisst: Nutzt die Usernews.



Was du für einen Mist von dir gibst ist unglaublich. Uns geht's darum, dass WoW *3* Plätze im Foren-Ticker bekommt und dafür HdRo und WAR rausfliegen, die im Gegensatz zu RoM und STO sogar einzeln mehr Aktivität anzubieten haben, als es RoM und STO zusammen schaffen (im Aion Forum ist die Aktivität der User zu spüren, deshalb gehe ich hierauf nicht ein).

Aber egal, wie aktiv die einzelnen Foren sind, oder nicht, es kann nicht sein, dass ein _Portal für Online-Spiele_ 3 von 6 Plätzen im Ticker an ein einziges Spiel vergibt.


----------



## evalux (5. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Objektivität = 0. Hier geht es doch nur darum: "Mein Spiel ist das beste und es muss ganz viel darüber gebracht werden."



Und dir als WoW-Spieler gehts natürlich nicht darum. Wozu auch ??So wies jetzt is isses ja genau richtig für deine Bedürfnisse.

Objektiv betrachtet bist du ziemlich subjektiv.


----------



## BlackSun84 (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe seit einigen Wochen das Gefühl, dass irgendwas komisch ist bei Buffed. Die unwichtigsten WoW-News nehmen Überhand, dazu kommen Sachen wie Shootervideos und massenhaft Werbung. Im Gegenzug sieht man manche Redakteure gar nicht mehr. Entweder ist das nur ein aktuelles Problem oder buffed wird noch einmal richtig Richtung WoW gesteuert, um kurzfristig die Nutzerzahlen hochzufahren und dann fallen gelassen.Auch mancher Redakteur ist aktuell irgendwie merkwürdig drauf.


----------



## Event Horizon (5. Dezember 2009)

BlackSun84 schrieb:


> Ich habe seit einigen Wochen das Gefühl, dass irgendwas komisch ist bei Buffed. Die unwichtigsten WoW-News nehmen Überhand, dazu kommen Sachen wie Shootervideos und massenhaft Werbung. Im Gegenzug sieht man manche Redakteure gar nicht mehr. Entweder ist das nur ein aktuelles Problem oder buffed wird noch einmal richtig Richtung WoW gesteuert, um kurzfristig die Nutzerzahlen hochzufahren und dann fallen gelassen.Auch mancher Redakteur ist aktuell irgendwie merkwürdig drauf.



jo kommt mir auch so vor. buffed show wird langweiliger weil keine intressante themen mehr kommen nur sinnfreies rumgerede genau das gleiche im buffed cast irgendwelche azubis 
die gedichte oder sonst was vortragen. dann die ganzen ROM itemshop news täglich mehrfach die wirklich keinen intressieren (was man auch an den kommentaren zu den news sieht) aber das stört niemand es kommen täglich neue dazu. werbeflut ohne ende hab zum spass mal buffed mit dem ie angesurft das is ja einfach nur grausam was da einem an werbung ins gesicht springt.irgendwie hat die ganzen kompentenz in letzter zeit sehr stark nachgelassen. leider


----------



## Captain Jack (5. Dezember 2009)

Nunja ich habe die Anfangszeit von Buffed nie miterlebt, aber mir halt alle Buffed-Shows mal angeschaut, und da muss ich fragen, was den in der zwischenzeit mit Dän, Benny und Flo Unno passiert ist??
Also von früher gibt es ja nun wirklich nicht mehr so viele, vielleicht sind gerade einmal 50% aller bei Buffed neu, oder man muss den Gürtel enger schnallen...
Nunja mich würde auch gerne mal interessieren was da los ist


----------



## F-S-N (5. Dezember 2009)

Hab selbst das Ding noch nie benutzt weil wenn mich das Forum interessiert gug ich auf Neue Beiträge.....aber Buffed wird sich schon was dahinter gedacht haben......im end-Effekt wayne: 1. Wow ist Marktführer und 2. Buffed hat eben den Schwerpunkt Wow das ist das was ide Masse braucht und wie auch überall wird das gemacht was die Masse will...
So Kommentare wie "Das verscheucht den letzten Herr der Ringler (ka wie ihr euch nennt...) und geht doch Buffed macht an euch kein Gewinn also vermissen wird euch keiner...und solche Drohungen sind nicht wirklich drohungen....


----------



## evalux (6. Dezember 2009)

f-s-n, dein Kommentar interessiert uns nicht. Nicht wirklich.


----------



## simoni (6. Dezember 2009)

F-S-N schrieb:


> Hab selbst das Ding noch nie benutzt weil wenn mich das Forum interessiert gug ich auf Neue Beiträge.....aber Buffed wird sich schon was dahinter gedacht haben......im end-Effekt wayne: 1. Wow ist Marktführer und 2. Buffed hat eben den Schwerpunkt Wow das ist das was ide Masse braucht und wie auch überall wird das gemacht was die Masse will...
> So Kommentare wie "Das verscheucht den letzten Herr der Ringler (ka wie ihr euch nennt...) und geht doch Buffed macht an euch kein Gewinn also vermissen wird euch keiner...und solche Drohungen sind nicht wirklich drohungen....



Dann darf man sich aber nicht Portal für Onlinespiele nennen, ganz einfach.


----------



## BlackSun84 (6. Dezember 2009)

@FSN:
Der Witz ist dabei doch, dass selbst WoWler - wie ich - mittlerweile jede News über Kleinkram nervig finden. Buffed hat mittlerweile nicht umsonst allgemein den Ruf als Sammelbecken des WoW-Kiddietums. Und angeblich spielen doch einige Redakteure noch andere MMOGs, nur leider sieht man diese kaum noch.


----------



## F-S-N (6. Dezember 2009)

simoni schrieb:


> Dann darf man sich aber nicht Portal für Onlinespiele nennen, ganz einfach.


So ein Ticket zu haben macht aber nicht den unterschied aus ein Portal für Onlinespiele zu sein oder nicht.







@BlackSun84





Ich hab gesagt der Schwerpunkt liegt auf WOW....babei kann es sein das die anderen spiele etwas zu kurz kommen...


----------



## Gothmorg (6. Dezember 2009)

> So ein Ticket zu haben macht aber nicht den unterschied aus ein Portal für Onlinespiele zu sein oder nicht.



Es geht hier auch, denke ich, nicht nur um den Ticker, sondern um die allgemeine Richtung, die Buffed einschlägt. Es geht darum, dass sie sich "Portal für Onlinespiele" nennen, aber zu über 50% nur von einem einzigen Spiel berichten.
Als Vergleich: Stell dir mal vor, die Gamestar würde nur  von Counterstrike, Call of Duty etc. berichten, nur weil das ja die meisten Spieler hat. Das wäre doch auch scheiße.
Es geht einfach darum, dass man, wenn man behauptet, ein Portal für alle MMOler zu machen auch alle zufrieden stellen soll und nicht nur die, die das beliebteste MMO spielen, zu dem es eh schon 20.000 Fan-Seiten gibt, die genau das gleiche bringen.


----------



## Rungor (6. Dezember 2009)

ich warte immer noch auf ne begründung von ZAM oder so..^^


----------



## Lillyan (6. Dezember 2009)

Dann mußt du eventuell bis morgen warten... laßt den armen Buffies doch mal ihr Wochenende.


----------



## Kontext (6. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dann mußt du eventuell bis morgen warten... laßt den armen Buffies doch mal ihr Wochenende.



Seltsam ist dabei nur, dass konstant weitere News kommen. Es scheint also durchaus so zu sein, als wäre die Redaktion nicht komplett leer gefegt. Da frage ich mich, was sie davon abhält, zumindest bekannt zu geben, dass sie es
a) ebenfalls bemerkt haben und
b) das Absicht oder keine Absicht ist - oder, dass man selbst darüber nicht bescheid weiß, weil kein Verantwortlicher zugegen ist.
Das sollte doch sogar möglich sein, ohne die Technik-Experten hinzu zu ziehen.


----------



## Mykeeper (6. Dezember 2009)

> Seltsam ist dabei nur, dass konstant weitere  News kommen. Es scheint also durchaus so zu sein, als wäre die  Redaktion nicht komplett leer gefegt. Da frage ich mich, was sie davon  abhält, zumindest bekannt zu geben, dass sie es
> a) ebenfalls bemerkt haben und
> b)  das Absicht oder keine Absicht ist - oder, dass man selbst darüber  nicht bescheid weiß, weil kein Verantwortlicher zugegen ist.
> Das sollte doch sogar möglich sein, ohne die Technik-Experten hinzu zu ziehen.



Das wichtigste ist, dass man überhaupt eine Antwort bekommt, denke ich mal. Müssen jetzt nicht so ungeduldig sein... 



> Dann mußt du eventuell bis morgen warten... laßt den armen Buffies doch mal ihr Wochenende.



Stimme dir da mal zu, mich interessiert jedoch deine Meinung so als Forenmoderator zu der ganzen Seite. Wäre schön, wenn du dazu auch mal was sagen könntest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (6. Dezember 2009)

Flo1 ist Reporter und nicht mehr in der Redaktion tätig, Benny ist immernoch da genauso wie Dan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur anscheinend sind die beiden sehr kamerascheu geworden. Nichtsdestotrotz finde ich die Änderung am Forenticker auch etwas daneben.


----------



## Event Horizon (6. Dezember 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Flo1 ist Reporter und nicht mehr in der Redaktion tätig, Benny ist immernoch da genauso wie Dan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lt. impressum ist benny nicht mehr da er ist bei playata genau wie marcel und mathias (regnor).


----------



## Stanglnator (6. Dezember 2009)

Das ist ein fieser Bug, dessen Ursache noch nicht klar ist. Ritter Zam wird das Untier morgen erlegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (6. Dezember 2009)

Mykeeper schrieb:


> Stimme dir da mal zu, mich interessiert jedoch deine Meinung so als Forenmoderator zu der ganzen Seite. Wäre schön, wenn du dazu auch mal was sagen könntest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die "Änderung" am Forenticken interessiert mich persönlich nicht wirklich. Ich bin ohnehin fast die ganze Zeit im Forum unterwegs und schaue verschiedenste Threads an, den Forenticker habe ich noch nie benutzt. Das war meine Meinung als ganz normaler User, in meiner Funktion als Moderator habe ich da ohnehin wenig Mitspracherecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackSun84 (6. Dezember 2009)

Event schrieb:


> lt. impressum ist benny nicht mehr da er ist bei playata genau wie marcel und mathias (regnor).



Das wusste ich gar nicht O.O Schade, dass buffed im Gegensatz zu anderen Redaktionen Weggänge nicht einmal bekannt gibt. Andere Redaktionen geben wenigstens gleich bekannt, wenn statt der alten Redis Halbjahrespraktikanten eingestellt werden - wird ja allgemein gerne gemacht in dem Bereich, kostet halt weniger.


----------



## Rungor (6. Dezember 2009)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Das ist ein fieser Bug, dessen Ursache noch nicht klar ist. Ritter Zam wird das Untier morgen erlegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




damit hat sich ja jetzt alles geklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (6. Dezember 2009)

Stanglnator schrieb:


> Das ist ein fieser Bug, dessen Ursache noch nicht klar ist. Ritter Zam wird das Untier morgen erlegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Die Schlacht ist geschlagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Merkwürdig - da hat die falsche Routine auf dem Portal gegriffen. Das war eigentlich ein Test für das neue Script (Das Iframe wurde ja entfernt und durch ein Javascript ersetzt) und sollte in der Form nicht auf dem Portal auftauchen.


----------



## simoni (6. Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank euch für die Aufklärung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich z.B. nutze den Forenticker eigentlich immer, da ich erst die News von heute anschaue un dann einfach über den Forenticker elegant ins Forum switchen kann^^


----------

